# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Панель SL-NTFS — зарытое сокровище в недрах «Снежного барса»

## SDA

Поддержка файловой системы NTFS всегда для Mac OS, а затем и Mac OS X, была чем-то особенным. Долгое время она существовала вообще только через сторонние драйвера, потом в Mac OS X появилась возможность чтения разделов NTFS, но записывать на них данные стандартными средствами система не может до сих пор.

И это, на самом деле, странно, так как в «Снежном барсе» существующий драйвер NTFS поддерживает как чтение, так и запись. Только Apple по каким-то неведомым никому причинам решила «запись» отключить.

Однако, что не делает Купертино, то за компанию делают сторонние разработчики. В данном случае, французский программист с красочным псевдонимом Nyx0uf. Он написал небольшую панель SL-NTFS.
Работает она через стандартный драйвер Apple и позволяет: а) смонтировать/отключить раздел NTFS; б) включить/отключить запись на него; в) делать первые два пункта автоматически.

Как обычно, в самый нужный момент раздела NTFS для проверки всего заявленного у нас не нашлось, но отзывы идут очень хорошие. 

Системные требования: Mac OS X 10.6 и выше.
Условия распространения: freeware.

Скачать (1,4МВ) http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/33603

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

